# Prince of Persia T2T Cannot play in i5 processor



## mahevelai (Apr 13, 2012)

Can I run Prince of Persia T2T in i5 processor?

Game min requirement is Pentium2 

I have i5 processor. 

It showing processor not compatible on configuration utility dialog. 
Other requirements are fine.

I tried run the game in single processor using affinity.

My System:

2 GB RAM
i5 Processor

EDIT:

Game minimum requirement is Pentium III.  The detection program has a problem that detected my system as Pentium II.

Here my utility dialog.
*i40.tinypic.com/34462p1.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2012)

^I have completed POP:TT in my Core i5 proccy with 4GB RAM

there may be some problem with your game setup...


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2012)

Patch?


----------



## masterkd (Apr 13, 2012)

Me too finished POP:T2T with my current i5 setup(check my siggy)..no affinity change required..just make sure you have all the latest updates, drivers, patches etc..also all game setting are ok..it should not be any problem running the game!!


----------



## mahevelai (Apr 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^I have completed POP:TT in my Core i5 proccy with 4GB RAM
> 
> there may be some problem with your game setup...




I can't play POP WW also. Showing same error Game requires Pentium II.
I found this link but I can't fix it yet..
prince of percia t2t not working with core i5 windows 7 | Forums


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2012)

^buddy I have played all POP series in my core i5 startin frm sands of time & all ran fine. U need to check with game file patches


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 16, 2012)

LOL.
Its a very old bug with ubisoft system req. detection utility.
Till date none of pre-2008 ubisoft game has ever shown all green checks in the menu even though my build is good enough to handle them all.
Simply ignore that and you will be good to go.(The launch game button is visble in lower left hand corner of that dialog box..AFAI remember)


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2012)

^but WW & TT both shown green checks in my case never had any issue as OP


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

even HAWX and HAWX 2 gave me similar errors but i was able to play it!


----------



## masterkd (Apr 17, 2012)

I remember WW was giving me some problem and I used to launch the game directly from the game exe not from the launcher..maybe that can help OP!!


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^All ubisoft games require the respective launcher to play the game and game gives error on starting directly from exe.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 17, 2012)

^^hey I played WW without launcher back in 2008-09..the launcher used to give me trouble cause I was in Vista!!


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

Launcher error exists even in XP AFAIK.


----------

